
How Cannabis Helped Me Learn Coding - dillonraphael
https://medium.com/@dillonraphael/coding-and-cannabis-go-hand-in-hand-d2f3d039f374#.7syai5100
======
dillonraphael
Any one else feel the same?

~~~
eip
It's a vitamin. Not a drug.

~~~
dillonraphael
Agreed!

